# Big Congrats to the New Owners of....



## Erica (Feb 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]to Parmela Bonney - Star Ridge Acres Miniature Horse Farm[/SIZE]

on the purchase of...........

:aktion033: [SIZE=24pt]*Ericas CrossCountry Bella Mia* [/SIZE] :aktion033:

Who has been just been "little girl" for a while, until finally decided upon Bella for her name. She is out of Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, my BTU son and out of a mare that myself and Belinda own, Cross Country Memories who is a Redboy daughter.

Bella was only 15.5" tall at birth, and is just a shrimp and TOO cute...she is just so smooth, and has pretty lines to be so little. She is definelty the smallest I have had.

But I am so happy that Parmela got her, as she is going to show her for several years and I am sure do SO well with her.......(I will be cheering her at Nationals/Worlds for her 28" under classes!!!)

Here are a few pictures of her taken at 3 weeks old, yesterday afternoon

as she couldn't let Handsome show her up; she proved she can "show" too

She is just a total FUZZ ball, no way she is going to get cold as all she is, is hair












and a couple from last weekend


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

aww yay!! CONGRATS!! I look forward to seeing her out! I'll be cheering her on too



. wooohooo!! getting a new horse is SO exciting!!

Congrats Erica, and Parmela!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats. :aktion033:

She will do well in the shows I am sure.

What a cutie.

melissa


----------



## HJF (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 20, 2007)

CONGRATS Parmela! You lucky duck! You'll have to update us all as she grows up and send lots of pics! I had a feeling that it might be you!

Congrats to you too Erica!

Gage

ETA: What a CUTE name! I like it!


----------



## lvponies (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She is a cutie pie!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks so much Erica and Belinda! :aktion033: I feel like I won the lottery! :bgrin She's sooo tiny and sooo cute that as soon as I saw the first pic I couldn't get her off my mind. Then I found out they were going to sell her and it was all over then!!! My husband didn't even try to talk me out of her - he knew better



:

And thanks everyone for all the nice compliments. I'll have a yearling for the 28" and under class and now I'll have a weanling also - probably 26" and under her first year, I'm guessing.

I'm going to be a busy girl!!!


----------



## Devon (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh CONGRATS! shes so sweet and fancy!!!


----------



## Star (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations! What a wonderful filly you're getting.



:


----------



## NMMack (Feb 21, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS Parmela!!!! :aktion033:

She is an Absolute DOLL!!!!



:  And you will LOVE the personality on those Bandito babies, they are a TON of personality packed into a TINY body!!!



:

Please do keep us updated with pics of this tiny Beauty!!!

Nancy


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 21, 2007)

I Love that first photo



: CONGRATS Parmela!!! You sure picked a Nice filly to start the year off with!!


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations Parmela, she is beautiful (like all Bandito baby's), you will be so happy with her. We love our Bandito mare (due to have her first foal soon).


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Parmela!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and you will get such a kick out of your Bandito baby, I know







They are awesome inside and out!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations Parmela! Knowing you like the little ones, and then when you posted the topic about buying them young, I had a feeling... This little filly is just amazing, and I can't wait to see her hair-free this spring!


----------



## TTF (Feb 21, 2007)

Lucky!! We'll be dividing our originally big horse stalls so I'll have to wait for another sweet thing like that filly to fit!



:

Bella looks like she knows shes cute and fabulous.



: I know too!



: Congrats!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody! I'm so excited about her! I can't stand that I'm so far away. I hope to take a road trip to sneak a peak of her. I will definitely keep everyone posted on her show progress...and how much fun I'm going to have lovin' on her!



:


----------



## Erica (Feb 22, 2007)

> Thanks so much Erica and Belinda! I feel like I won the lottery! She's sooo tiny and sooo cute that as soon as I saw the first pic I couldn't get her off my mind. Then I found out they were going to sell her and it was all over then!!! My husband didn't even try to talk me out of her - he knew better
> And thanks everyone for all the nice compliments. I'll have a yearling for the 28" and under class and now I'll have a weanling also - probably 26" and under her first year, I'm guessing.
> 
> I'm going to be a busy girl!!!


OH yeah, Parmela.......26" under weaners here she comes :bgrin bet she isn't 17" now at a month old......


----------



## nootka (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, congratulations, indeed! She's beautiful!~

Liz M.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 22, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations Parmela! I bet this little girl is tons of fun to show.


----------

